
There’s a startup that’s building the AI from ‘Her’ - nathantross
http://futurism.com/theres-a-startup-thats-building-the-ai-from-her/
======
neurotech1
What made you decide to go to a standalone device? A high-end phone would have
the capability to get MVP

